# Dr. Pepper



## Gliderider (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi: I just found this site, looks real interesting!
 Wondering if anyone can give me any more info on a Dr. Pepper bottle I found.  From visiting their website I have found out it's from the 60's.  They wrote and told me it's not "extremely rare but very unusual".  Does that mean it's somewhat rare?  Anyway, here is the description of it I sent them.  Does anyone know what years in particular or any other info on this one?  I can't find online another just like it...
  it's the 1960's logo minus the 10 - 2 - 4.
 It's a 6 oz clear glass etched bottle.    Around the top not far below the lip are small diamond shapes.  Below that it says NO RETURN on one side and NO DEPOSIT on the other.  Under those it says Dr. Pepper.  Below that the rest of the bottle are larger etched diamond shapes with a etched pattern in them.  At the base of the bottle it says on each side SIX FLUID OUNCES.
 The bottom side of the bottle says: 23067 at the top with a "5B" in the middle and the bottom edge says NOT TO BE REFILLED
 As I mentioned, I've found similar bottles online, but nothing with this exact pattern.  thank you so much in advance for any additional info.  (Value, was it a special edition, etc.)


----------



## acls (Jun 30, 2008)

It sounds like you have one of the "No Deposit No Return" widemouth bottles.  Can you post a pic.?


----------



## Gliderider (Jun 30, 2008)

Sure, I'll post one in a few days.  I'm not at home right now.  I don't think it's a wide mouth tho.

 what is ACL?


----------



## glass man (Jun 30, 2008)

ACL= APPLIED COLOR LABEL


----------



## acls (Jun 30, 2008)

Glassman is right ACL is applied color label or in simpler terms a painted on label.  

 If you don't think it is a widemouth thaen it probably is not.  The widemouths are exactly what they sound like....they have a wider opening/mouth.  Post a pic. when you get a chance.  I'm curious to see what you have.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds like one of these.







 I don't think that they are all that rare when you get down to it; however, when compared relative to the regular returnables that type of ND/NR is rarer. Also just from personal experiance, the clear one is harder to find than the green, or at least it was for me.


----------



## thesodafizz (Jul 1, 2008)

According to Doyle Bailey in Texas, the "rare" Dr Pepper bottle, like the one shown by fod, is one that has a screwcap instead of the crowntop.   I have three, picked up for various prices ($12 for one, $55 and $65 for the other two) at different locations over the years, of the same bottle as fod, in the greenish color, not clear.  If I remember correctly, Doyle said the clear is scarcer than the green (and it seems fod has one of each in the photo), but I haven't seen many of them, green, clear or otherwise.   I did see one screwcap one on eBay, which created the reason to ask Doyle about it - that went for high bucks.  At the same time, there was one like fod's that was getting no action, so I asked why one and not the other.  Thus his answer that the screwcap one was the rarest of them.   It's the only one I've seen, but of course, I hadn't been looking too hard for one either.

 Just my two cents.  Hope it helped at least a little.

 Does anyone here have one of the screwcap ones?

 K.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 1, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  thesodafizz
> 
> According to Doyle Bailey in Texas, the "rare" Dr Pepper bottle, like the one shown by fod, is one that has a screwcap instead of the crowntop.   I have three, picked up for various prices ($12 for one, $55 and $65 for the other two) at different locations over the years, of the same bottle as fod, in the greenish color, not clear.  If I remember correctly, Doyle said the clear is scarcer than the green (and it seems fod has one of each in the photo), but I haven't seen many of them, green, clear or otherwise.   I did see one screwcap one on eBay, which created the reason to ask Doyle about it - that went for high bucks.  At the same time, there was one like fod's that was getting no action, so I asked why one and not the other.  Thus his answer that the screwcap one was the rarest of them.   It's the only one I've seen, but of course, I hadn't been looking too hard for one either.
> 
> ...


 
 Those aren't my two, I found that pic on the internet just to show what I was talking about. I do own both, but haven't taken any pictures of them yet.

 I didn't know that there is a screw top one of these out there. Oh crap I'm gonna have to find one of them now. LOL!


----------



## Gliderider (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok, here is a pic...I guess it's the same as the one posted here.   I didn't realize it had a greenish tint!  Is it considered a wide mouth?  Thanks for all the postings on this...appreciate it.


----------



## Gliderider (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess this pic shows the green better than the other one.  Thx again everyone!


----------



## wonkapete (Jul 3, 2008)

I believe there are six variations of these bottles.


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 3, 2008)

Those bottles are fairly common here in Texas.  I usually sell them for $10. - $15.  People like them because they are cute.  I've heard they were only used for a short time because they look so small the public thought they were not getting their full 6 ounces of Dr Pepper.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Aug 4, 2017)

Texas DP collectors called them "hand granade  bottles" because of the shape.


----------

